# ffgtk compilieren schlägt fehl

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ffgtk installieren.

zu finden hier:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ffgtk

./autogen.sh 

und 

./configure && make

läuft durch.

Leider hängt es dann bei:

```

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "lib_ab_ebook.so.0" && ln -s "lib_ab_ebook.so.0.0.0" "lib_ab_ebook.so.0")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "lib_ab_ebook.so" && ln -s "lib_ab_ebook.so.0.0.0" "lib_ab_ebook.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "lib_ab_ebook.la" && ln -s "../lib_ab_ebook.la" "lib_ab_ebook.la" )

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/ffgtk/\" -Wall -Werror -O2  -I../ffgtk -g -O2 -MT lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.Tpo -c -o lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.lo `test -f 'fax_capifax.c' || echo './'`fax_capifax.c

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/ffgtk/\" -Wall -Werror -O2 -I../ffgtk -g -O2 -MT lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.Tpo -c fax_capifax.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.o

libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/ffgtk/\" -Wall -Werror -O2 -I../ffgtk -g -O2 -MT lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.Tpo -c fax_capifax.c -o lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.Tpo .deps/lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/ffgtk/\" -Wall -Werror -O2  -I../ffgtk -g -O2 -shared -Lusr/lib64 -lcapifax    -o lib_fax_capifax.la -rpath /usr/lib/ffgtk/plugins lib_fax_capifax_la-fax_capifax.lo  -lgthread-2.0 

../libtool: line 4978: cd: usr/lib64: No such file or directory

libtool: link: cannot determine absolute directory name of `usr/lib64'

make[2]: *** [lib_fax_capifax.la] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/ffgtk-0.7.5/work/ffgtk-0.7.5/plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/ffgtk-0.7.5/work/ffgtk-0.7.5'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

```

Irgendwie wird der Eintrag für die lib nicht richtig gesetzt.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

G. Roland

----------

## nikaya

Scheint bekannt zu sein:

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-fun-ffgtk-faxen-anrufmonitor-mit-rueckw/58/#post-1952008

Vielleicht hilft ja der Tipp mit

```
CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/bash ./configure --libdir=/usr/lib64, make, make install
```

----------

## Tinitus

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Scheint bekannt zu sein:
> 
> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-fun-ffgtk-faxen-anrufmonitor-mit-rueckw/58/#post-1952008
> 
> Vielleicht hilft ja der Tipp mit
> ...

 

Das habe ich auch schon gefunden. Leider funktioniert es auch nicht.

Irgendwo in dem Thread wird auch von einem defektem libtool geschrieben. Könnte es auch daran liegen?

G. R.

----------

## direx

Besser spät als nie antworten  :Smile: 

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Irgendwo in dem Thread wird auch von einem defektem libtool geschrieben. Könnte es auch daran liegen?
> 
> 

 

Das glaube ich nicht. Die Makefile ist einfach kaputt. Ich habe in mein Overlay gerade ein funktionierendes Ebuild reingeschoben. Vielleicht bringt dich das ja eventuell noch weiter.

VG

direx

----------

## Tinitus

 *direx wrote:*   

> Besser spät als nie antworten 
> 
>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Irgendwo in dem Thread wird auch von einem defektem libtool geschrieben. Könnte es auch daran liegen?
> ...

 

Vielleicht blöde Frage...aber wie bekomme ich dein Overlay auf die Platte? Geht das vielleicht auch mit Layman

G. R.

----------

## direx

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Geht das vielleicht auch mit Layman
> 
> 

 

Nein, so atemberaubend ist es dann doch (noch) nicht  :Smile: 

Einfach manuell einen SVN Checkout machen:

```

svn co https://subversor.hrz.tu-chemnitz.de/svn/klada-overlay/repo/tree klada-overlay

```

Im Anschluss das Verzeichnis dann als PORTDIR_OVERLAY in die make.conf hinzufügen.

Viele Grüße

direx

----------

## cryptosteve

 *direx wrote:*   

> Nein, so atemberaubend ist es dann doch (noch) nicht 

 

Macht doch nichts, da ist doch schon einiges an Stuff dabei ... rein damit.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *direx wrote:*   

> Besser spät als nie antworten 
> 
>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Irgendwo in dem Thread wird auch von einem defektem libtool geschrieben. Könnte es auch daran liegen?
> ...

 

Hi,

leider kompiliert es nicht. Dann gibt es noch ein paar Dateikollisionen. Kannst Du helfen?  Fehlermeldungen hier ins Portal? habe amd64 installiert.

G. Roland

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen. Ich hätte auch schweres Interesse an einem lauffähigen ffgtk, build läuft hier aber auch nicht durch.

ffgtk 0.7.7 ist übrigens von 19.07.2010 ... wer kann helfen?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen. Ich hätte auch schweres Interesse an einem lauffähigen ffgtk, build läuft hier aber auch nicht durch.
> 
> ffgtk 0.7.7 ist übrigens von 19.07.2010 ... wer kann helfen?

 

Hallo,

bis auf den Drucker läuft es jetzt bei mir auf 64bit.

Also ich habe eine nicht zu aktuelle spandsp Version installiert.

```

eix -s spandsp

[I] media-libs/spandsp

     Available versions:  ~0.0.2_pre26 ~0.0.3_pre26 (~)0.0.5_pre4 ~0.0.6_pre7 ~0.0.6_pre12 {doc fixed-point mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4a sse5 static-libs}

     Installed versions:  0.0.5_pre4(09:15:16 23.07.2010)(doc mmx sse)

     Homepage:            http://www.soft-switch.org/

     Description:         SpanDSP is a library of DSP functions for telephony.

```

das ebuild für libcapifax erweitert um/auf:

```

cat /usr/local/portage/klada-overlay/net-dialup/libcapifax/libcapifax-0.7.3.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Send and receive fax through FRITZ!Box or compatible routers"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk"

SRC_URI="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk/download/capifax-${PV}-jmb3.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=net-dialup/libcapi-3.0.5

      >=net-dialup/libspandsp-0.0.5"

RDEPEND=""

#S="${WORKDIR}/capifax-${PV}"

src_compile() {

   S="${WORKDIR}/capifax-${PV}"

        cd ${S}

        ./configure --with-spandsp=5 --libdir=/usr/lib64

        econf || die "configure failed"

        emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

    emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die

}

```

Lediglich das Script zur Druckererstellung muß noch angepaßt werden, da die gentoo Verzeichnisstruktur nicht paßt.

G. Roland

Edit1:

das Druckerscript sieht so aus:

```

#!/bin/sh

mkdir -p /var/spool/ffgtk/

chown root:root /var/spool/ffgtk

chmod 0777 /var/spool/ffgtk/

cp /usr/share/ffgtk/ffgtk-cups /usr/lib/cups/backend/

chown root:root /usr/lib/cups/backend/ffgtk-cups

chmod 0755 /usr/lib/cups/backend/ffgtk-cups

lpadmin -p Fax -E -v ffgtk-cups:/ -m lsb/usr/cups-included/postscript.ppd

```

Ich verstehe das Script noch nicht ganz:

von unten nach oben:

Erstelle einen Drucker mit Namen Fax

lsb??

benutzte die ppd postscript.ppd

dann braucht er wohl noch die Dateien von:

cp /usr/share/ffgtk/ffgtk-cups in /usr/lib/cups/backend/

Das liegt ja unter gentoo in:

ls /usr/libexec/cups/

backend/  cgi-bin/  daemon/   driver/   filter/   monitor/  notifier/

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Edit2:

also als root

```

mkdir /var/spool/ffgtk

chmod 0777 /var/spool/ffgtk/

cp /usr/share/ffgtk/ffgtk-cups  /usr/libexec/cups/backend/

chmod 0755 /usr/share/ffgtk/ffgtk-cups 

```

Nun fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch die ppd Datei. Und Cups hat noch nicht den Druckertyp untergeschoben bekommen....

Wo liegt mein Denkfehler?

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Fri Jul 23, 2010 7:56 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe es mittlerweile manuell kompiliert, allerdings erstmal nur ffgtk und capifax. Das läuft soweit, ich kanns derzeit nur nicht testen, weil ich nicht in der Nähe der Fritzbox bin.

Bekommen wir das nichtmal irgendwo ins layman-Overlay geschoben?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Ich habe es mittlerweile manuell kompiliert, allerdings erstmal nur ffgtk und capifax. Das läuft soweit, ich kanns derzeit nur nicht testen, weil ich nicht in der Nähe der Fritzbox bin.
> 
> Bekommen wir das nichtmal irgendwo ins layman-Overlay geschoben?

 

So habe jetzt mal das 0.7.7 per ebuild gebaut.

Dort wird der Appindikator nicht gebaut...was is'n das? Brauch ich das?

Und natürlich das Druckerproblem besteht noch...

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Noch mal nach oben schieb....habt Ihr den Cups Drucker hinbekommen?

G. Roland

----------

## cryptosteve

sorry, ich kann Dir zu beidem nichts sagen. Ich benutze das Ding nur als Anrufmonitor (bislang), Fax erledige ich über meinen Multifunktionsdrucker.

Wo kann ich sehen, ob ich einen AddIndicator habe?!  :Smile: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> sorry, ich kann Dir zu beidem nichts sagen. Ich benutze das Ding nur als Anrufmonitor (bislang), Fax erledige ich über meinen Multifunktionsdrucker.
> 
> Wo kann ich sehen, ob ich einen AddIndicator habe?! 

 

Im Build Prozess von ffgtk 7.7.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Noch mal noch oben schieb....bei wem klappt es denn nun mit dem Fax?

G. R.

----------

## avion23

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir klappt es jetzt - glaube ich! Zumindest ging ein Fax raus.

Verwendet habe ich die offizielen Quellen von http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk/download.php :

```
Fritz Fun       0.7.7

libcapifax     0.7.3-jmb4

libcapi     3.0.5a
```

Wichtig ist, dass beim make angezeigt wird, dass die Fax unterstützung existiert.

Wie Tinus habe ich das script angepasst,

also an stelle von 

```
 cp /usr/share/ffgtk/ffgtk-cups /usr/lib/cups/backend/ 
```

habe ich

```
 cp /usr/share/ffgtk/ffgtk-cups /usr/libexec/cups/backend/ 
```

 verwendet.

Der lpadmin Befehl ist mir vollkommen unklar. Und das postscriptfile existiert nicht. Verwendet habe ich an Stelle dessen das generic.ppd aus meiner wine installation 

```
 cp /usr/share/wine/generic.ppd /usr/share/cups/model/postscript.ppd 

lpadmin -p Fax -E -v ffgtk-cups:/ -m postscript.ppd 
```

Zumindest greift ffgtk den send befehl von cups auf und tut dann "etwas".

Weiter Kleinigkeiten, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher bin:

```
 echo "fritz.box 192.168.178.1" >> /etc/hosts 
```

```
 echo "REMOTE fritzbox fritz.box 5031" > ~/.capi20rc"
```

 als user

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade noch etwas ein: Als Controller in den preferences habe ich "ISDN-Controller 2" eingestellt. Die fritzbox ist am "s0" Anschluss mit dem Rest der Anlage verbunden. Dort blicke ich nicht durch.

EDIT2: Es funktioniert! Schöne Software übrigens. Faxen funktioniert manchmal nur nach dem zweiten Aufruf und CUPS hängt auch etwas bei der ersten Auswahl, aber im Prinzip ist alles in Ordnung.

----------

